# Two Dogs wait for Treats



## Argentin (Nov 14, 2015)

After seeing the progress my german shepherd was making, a friend asked me to keep her dog at my place during the weekend to try and work with him some more.

Even though he's very stubborn, I managed to get him to listen to me.

Here's both of them together:


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Good pups. Good trainer!


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## islanddog (Jun 27, 2016)

Great stuff. Your dog is beautiful.


----------

